
Show HN: surrounded – Simple, challenging HTML5 game - dyeje
http://www.dyeje.com/surrounded
======
ChrisGranger
That's pretty tough! I sort of wish there was a way to measure progress more
than "I _think_ I'm bigger this time..." I haven't been able to win yet.

Edit: Perhaps you could add a favicon so this game doesn't get lost in a sea
of bookmarks.

